# Micro sprayers advice



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I have a bed of azeleas that get zapped by the reflection of my windows. Want to use micro sprayers on auto timer to cool them daily.

Just tested 6" risers. They dont come close to getting to the back row of azaleas. Even with angling them upwards like I have done. An 18" might work if it existed. I like these popups that wont get trampled by the kids. Any suggestions? Bed is 4' x 12". And azaleas are going to double in size.

And no, I'm not tinting the windows at this point.

See the second azalea from left in back row. That one and the next get it bad. Previously replaced gardenias in this spot 3 times and until someone on TLF pointed out the obvious window glare. Thought I had a disease or something. 😂


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

What else is on the zone?

Seems like a prime candidate for drip irrigation.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Have like 5 other shrubs/flowers on drip on that line. Was thinking the daily spray would be a good foliar cool off from the glaring windows. Not sure if just a drip will suffice. I hand watered daily last year and it barely hung on. If I missed a day the azaleas were fried. Was considering both a drip and a spray to the azaleas. Thinking 3-5 mins daily in afternoon as windows glare.


----------

